# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  القبول الموحد تتوقع زيادة معدلات القبول بالجامعات للعام الحالي

## ادارة المنتدى

توقع نائب رئيس الجامعة الاردنية رئيس لجنة تنسيق القبول الموحد ان تزيد معدلات القبول في الجامعات للعام الحالي عن العام الماضي بسبب ارتفاع المعدلات وفي مختلف الفروع لطلبة الثانوية العامة.واشار الدكتور صلاح جرار في تصريح لوكالة الانباء الاردنية (بترا) الى ان عدد الذين سيقبلون للعام الجامعي2009/2010 سيزيد عن 32 الف طالب وطالبة.وقال ان تقديم طلبات الالتحاق بالجامعات سيبدأ اعتبارا من صباح يوم الاثنين المقبل ولمدة اسبوع من خلال 350 مكتبا بريديا منتشرة في مختلف مناطق المملكة.من جهة اخرى انهت لجنة تنسيق القبول الموحد اليوم الخميس اعداد وطباعة 80 الف نشرة ارشادية لتسليمها لشركة البريد الاردني السبت المقبل وتوزيعها على الطلبة مع طلبات الالتحاق.ودعا جرار الطلبة الى قراءة النشرات المرفقة بطلبات الالتحاق وتعبئة جميع الخيارت المتاحة بدقة والبالغ عددها 30 تخصصا في مختلف الجامعات الرسمية.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

